# Welcome To Photo Philes! READ ME FIRST!



## Pipp (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to our Photo Philes Phorum!Â 






The threads in the Photo Philes forum are each on a specific theme, and anyone who has a picture of their bun which fits that theme can post in that thread. 

The Moderator has to approve any new thread in the Photo Philes forum. 

If you have a suggestion for a theme, post it here: 

Photo Phile Thread Ideas

(But don't post the pics there, just the idea). 

There's also a sub-forum under Photo Philes called Camera Corner, which is for discussion of cameras and photography in general. People can ask questions about cameras and pictures, and post pictures for help and comment (on the picture, as opposed to the bunny in it). 

In order to help our under powered members enjoy this section, we're asking that people don't postÂ more than five photos per page.

We will be closing the threads when they reach 10 pages.

We're askingÂ that users limit the size of each photo by using the reduction modes on their software, or by using Photobucket's 'edit' feature or a similar internet photo service to reduce the sizes. 

We'd don't want to see photos larger than *250k*,Â with a width no wider than *500 pixels*.

Thanks for your cooperation!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Bunny Business (Mar 9, 2014)

So what about new members.. 2014 class


----------

